# Plush Road Bike Comparison



## Steveatthebeach (Feb 27, 2010)

After many years of riding my Lotus Classique I'm moving on to something more up-to-date. After much review and visting bike shops, getting fit, etc, I keep coming back to my "preceived" value of Motobecane. I'm close to going with the Le Campion (Ultegra 6700). Anyone out there with this bike that has been able to compare it to Madone, Roubiax, 566, Synapse, etc? The LC does not appear to have any special frame features as these...like flat stays etc.

Any comments would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Solearas (Nov 6, 2009)

Road a 5.2 which was "stiff" and fast. I really liked it. But ~$3.7k IIRC with 105
and cheapy bits and bobs left me looking but wanting a 5.8.

Then I got the Ti fever. No way I'm throwing 7k+ at a bicycle in this
stinky B.O. economy so the Litespeed Archon was out. I'm after top top 
components and I wasn't going to compromise to get a famed name frame with
K-Mart gears and breaks.

Hello 2010 Le Champion Team w/7900. It's a real race bike with a short wheel base? so kinda twitchy (just compared to my Fuji Team carbon) but stupid comfortable and smooth for
me at 6 2 240 pounds.

The only minus are the wheels BUT (huge but) I'm comparing them to the free spin 
on Easton/Velomax Tempest II's. I mean the Tempest II's spun a maybe twice more around then the Mavics but can Easton hubs be beat??

Hope that helps a bit. Oh and Mike from BD is pretty cool even given all the slagging 
and empty pocket trolls that mysteriously show up here when someone is 
happy with their purchase. PS, be prepared to receive your mark as a Shill(TM).  


Oh, and try Speedplay pedals found cheaply on ebay. They kick ass.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi, I'm new to cycling and obviously not a shill or in any way affiliated with an online bicycle retailer. I have been checking out a bike from an online retailer (not that I'm a shill or in any way affiliated with them), could someone offer a recommendation regarding this bike?


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Opus51569 said:


> Hi, I'm new to cycling and obviously not a shill or in any way affiliated with an online bicycle retailer. I have been checking out a bike from an online retailer (not that I'm a shill or in any way affiliated with them), could someone offer a recommendation regarding this bike?


Why "yes" new rider who is obviously not a shill nor affiliated with an online bicycle retailer, I believe I can be of service. Since your question was obviously not a set-up intended to let me espouse the merits of the online bicycle retailer in question, just let me say:

This online bicycle retailer (in my completely objective opinion) is the greatest company in the history of modern business. I would rate my experience dealing with them more emotionally moving than witnessing the birth of my first child (whom I named after the owner of the online bicycle retailer). You shouldn't (nor should any other noob searching forums like these for genuine, unbiased advice) think twice before whipping out your credit card and spending your hard earned money. In fact, it helps if you really don't think at all.


----------



## Poppadaddio (Apr 15, 2007)

*LeChampion Ti*



Steveatthebeach said:


> After many years of riding my Lotus Classique I'm moving on to something more up-to-date. After much review and visting bike shops, getting fit, etc, I keep coming back to my "preceived" value of Motobecane. I'm close to going with the Le Campion (Ultegra 6700). Anyone out there with this bike that has been able to compare it to Madone, Roubiax, 566, Synapse, etc? The LC does not appear to have any special frame features as these...like flat stays etc.
> 
> Any comments would be appreciated. Thanks


Just got back from a wet and gritty 70 miler; have about 500 on the bike so far. In short, you can't beat the value. I think I like the Ultegra 6700. Wheels so far so good. The seat I might change, if I get around to it but not urgent. Doesn't shimmy to 50mph. I don't notice any of the legendary titanium flexibility. I like the straight geometry. Actually it's got a slightly sloping top tube, but you hardly notice.


----------



## orangeclymer (Aug 18, 2009)

Steveatthebeach said:


> After many years of riding my Lotus Classique I'm moving on to something more up-to-date. After much review and visting bike shops, getting fit, etc, I keep coming back to my "preceived" value of Motobecane. I'm close to going with the Le Champion (Ultegra 6700). Anyone out there with this bike that has been able to compare it to Madone, Roubiax, 566, Synapse, etc?
> 
> Any comments would be appreciated. Thanks


I have the champion CF but cannot compare it to anything except my 12yo trek 2200 alum which frankly is no comparo at all. So far only 2 40m rides and a bit of RD & brake tweeks but pleased as pie with it.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Solearas said:


> PS, be prepared to receive your mark as a Shill(TM).


Nah... The O.P. is just the set-up man... The Shill(TM) is the one who makes the pitch. Maybe you'd have better luck with used cars or 3-card Monty...


----------



## aaronis31337 (Apr 7, 2008)

I love my TI Moto. Every day I'm happy I chose it over carbon. It looks much better than in the photo's. 
The large shaped downtube prevent any flex.


----------



## suasponte2/75 (Sep 19, 2009)

This is freakin' killin' me. I've tried to search on here for some honest feedback and don't know what to believe anymore.. Motos seem like a great value but I really can't rely on any of the feedbacks here at all.... ack... So much for this site being "RoadBikeReview"... it's more "MudSlingReview" or "ConfusetheConsumerReview" at least when it comes to Moto or BD. 

I've been lookin' real hard at the Moto Ti lately after getting sticker shocked by seven, merlin and moots Ti. I really like the sevens though but just can't get past the price. I'm not a fan of carbon due to the ease of it cracking, chipping, etc. Looks like if I want Ti and honest feedback I need to look at the more $$$ brands...


----------



## orangeclymer (Aug 18, 2009)

suasponte2/75 said:


> This is freakin' killin' me. I've tried to search on here for some honest feedback and don't know what to believe anymore.. Motos seem like a great value but I really can't rely on any of the feedbacks here at all.... ack... So much for this site being "RoadBikeReview"... it's more "MudSlingReview" or "ConfusetheConsumerReview" at least when it comes to Moto or BD.(


Sad but true unfortunately. Your pretty much left on your own research through mag reviews, fellow enthusiasts in your area, LBS etc for any sort of feedback (yes it's what i did)


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

orangeclymer said:


> Sad but true unfortunately. Your pretty much left on your own research through mag reviews, fellow enthusiasts in your area, LBS etc for any sort of feedback (yes it's what i did)


True. While two heads are often better than one, you've got to do your own thinking. It's your hard earned money after all.


----------



## suasponte2/75 (Sep 19, 2009)

More like 20 heads and you're not sure if some are attached to the front end of the body or back half . 

I often do lengthy due diligence when making purchases (wife thinks I'm maniacal at times) and this happens to be one of my stops in the process. It's been over 6 months since my quest began with CF and now to Ti. Unfortunately, I thought this site would bear better fruit than the one sided reviews of other site/magazine/shops etc.....


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Oct 13, 2009)

I just bought a Windsor Knight (same manufacturer basically), which comes with Ultegra 6700 shifters and derailers. Assembled it last night and have taken it on a few quick runs today. I'm very pleased with how the bike looks, fits, and handles. Very similar fit compared to the Trek 1.x/2.x models, geometry is almost exactly the same. I won't really know how good the bike is until after a few long rides, but it seems very quick, stable, and well put together thus far.


----------



## Poppadaddio (Apr 15, 2007)

suasponte2/75 said:


> This is freakin' killin' me. I've tried to search on here for some honest feedback and don't know what to believe anymore.. Motos seem like a great value but I really can't rely on any of the feedbacks here at all.... . Looks like if I want Ti and honest feedback I need to look at the more $$$ brands...


I have no financial connection whatsoever to Motobecane or Bikesdirect. I believe my statements to be objective, even if I'm no expert. I resent any inference that my feedback is not honest.
It's your money. What is baffling to me is why someone would pay up to twice as much for one of the other brands.


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

suasponte2/75 said:


> This is freakin' killin' me. I've tried to search on here for some honest feedback and don't know what to believe anymore.. Motos seem like a great value but I really can't rely on any of the feedbacks here at all.... ack... So much for this site being "RoadBikeReview"... it's more "MudSlingReview" or "ConfusetheConsumerReview" at least when it comes to Moto or BD.
> 
> I've been lookin' real hard at the Moto Ti lately after getting sticker shocked by seven, merlin and moots Ti. I really like the sevens though but just can't get past the price. I'm not a fan of carbon due to the ease of it cracking, chipping, etc. * Looks like if I want Ti and honest feedback I need to look at the more $$$ brands... *



Not really

bikeforums.net has several Moto Ti consumer reveiws on it
plus

http://www.mountainbiketales.com/reviews/motophantom.htm

http://www.bicycling.com/gear/detail/0,7989,s1-16-156-2733-0,00.html

http://www.mbaction.com/Me2/dirmod....0&tier=3&nid=7E0E640D17BB4F4CB69640E394148CA1

and there are several other magazine articles out on Motobecane Ti bikes; I just do not have links on those - but you could probably find them

If you buy a Moto Ti bike - and you do not think it is a great deal; return it in new condition for a full refund {So far ZERO returns on these bikes} I truely feel other Ti bikes that are more than twice as much are not one bit nicer; and so do tons of owners and reveiwers of Motobecane Ti bikes


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

This just keeps getting better... LOL


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

Opus51569 said:


> This just keeps getting better... LOL


if you like it can even get better:

http://www.bikeforums.net/showthread.php?585080-2010-Motobecane-Le-Champ-Team-Ti&highlight=motobecane+le+champion+ti

BTW - if you think someone is shilling Moto Ti bikes; you are silly. We can not buy as many as we can sell in case you have not noticed.

Lots of posts like the one above on forums all over, and there will be more every year is my guess.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

That's okay, "Mike" but thanks for that kind offer. For what it's worth, I have no beef with you. While your approach may be a bit ham-handed, at least you are upfront about what company you represent. Unless, of course, you're somehow responsible for sham sales pitches disguised as reviews. In which case I despise you and everything you stand for (which, of course, is nothing).  

But hey, best of luck with the business.


----------



## willhs (Apr 10, 2009)

Ham-handed? You know that means clumsy/inept, right? I don't get this anger towards BD. I know several people who have bought from them and have amazing bikes at very reasonable prices. I've picked out the Le Champion carbon with Rival for my sister, actually. Personally, I built up my own bike, but I've been watching BD for the right mountain bike for me (more SRAM and titanium, please).

I really don't understand these sarcastic undertones from people on the forum, as if Mike is actually a crack dealer who's ruining the neighborhood.


----------



## suasponte2/75 (Sep 19, 2009)

Poppadaddio,

That comment was no directed at you specifically but towards the board in general. When I do a search for BD, Motobecane and Ti, I get so much conflicting info. it makes my head spin. I actually think it's a great bargain if some of the input has been valid although I don't know what to make of any of it... accusations of shill, responses from the owner, the backlash from the board members against BD, etc. I'm gonna go to a local shop to try out some Ti bikes and see how I like it first before going down this path further.. possibly even buy local if I like how it feels just to pass up all this drama...


----------



## willhs (Apr 10, 2009)

Notice the pattern, though? People who buy the bike love it, and angry people who haven't ever bought from BD call it back-alley crack dealing with junkies that sing its praises. The drama and the positive reviews are actually unrelated, except they happen in the same thread. People say it's suspicious that so many BD users post reviews -- it's an internet store! Of course the customers are internet savvy and would be prone to post reviews on a forum.

I'm not saying you shouldn't buy local. But especially with Ti, you won't find a bike for less than 3x the same specs on BD.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Oct 13, 2009)

suasponte2/75 said:


> Poppadaddio,
> 
> That comment was no directed at you specifically but towards the board in general. When I do a search for BD, Motobecane and Ti, I get so much conflicting info. it makes my head spin. I actually think it's a great bargain if some of the input has been valid although I don't know what to make of any of it... accusations of shill, responses from the owner, the backlash from the board members against BD, etc. I'm gonna go to a local shop to try out some Ti bikes and see how I like it first before going down this path further.. possibly even buy local if I like how it feels just to pass up all this drama...


If you don't like drama, you should stop posting on an internet forum. Everyone has their experiences, everyone has their bias, it's up to you to filter through the crap. Just ignore those who obviously are there to obscure the truth. My method when looking for reviews of a product is to discard all the opinions of people that haven't owned the item in question. That's like me "reviewing" a beer I've never tasted...how could I even begin to say whether it was good or not, much less critique its flaws? Look for someone that has owned the product for some time and can make a decent critique of it. No product is perfect, there is always something to gripe about. I have seen several of those reviews that are informative, critical, and give you a good idea about the quality of the bike.


----------



## suasponte2/75 (Sep 19, 2009)

TwoHeadsBrewing said:


> If you don't like drama, you should stop posting on an internet forum.


Dood chill... I see this is going to be heated so Imma make my exit. This has got to be one of the most short tempered group on the boards.. I'll steer clear of this one from now on...


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Oct 13, 2009)

suasponte2/75 said:


> Dood chill... I see this is going to be heated so Imma make my exit. This has got to be one of the most short tempered group on the boards.. I'll steer clear of this one from now on...


Chill? Was it just too much for you? I'm sorry if I hurt your feelings...


----------



## willhs (Apr 10, 2009)

Susaponte, maybe the internet just isn't for you.


----------



## fishcranium (Feb 8, 2010)

I have been researching bikes over the past few weeks. Like many NEWBS that have not purchased a road bike since I raced well over a decade ago. Much has changes since I purchased my Kline directly from Garry in Chehalis Washington. I have found these posts both entertaining and confusing. Out of curiosity and influenced by intense guilt by fellow forum members I recently visited our 3 LBSs to see what they have to offer. 

Here is what I experienced:
The first bike shop did not carry road bikes and the young gentleman who talked to me stated "you do not want a road bike. You need a mountain bike since we live in the forest with lots of great trails." This expert also stated that they were good for "hucking awesome air". While I am familiar with air, I am not sure how to huck it. Was he referring to a pulmonary disease? If so, I'm not sure that I am interested. I am also not comfortable with being told what I need or want.

The second shop carried an assortment of both Specialized and Giant road bikes. They were impressive looking machines and I looked forward to their suggestions. Their expert showed me several of the bikes (many were last year’s model, all at full retail). Unfortunately, one of his first questions included “how old are you?”. He then went on to describe the perfect bike for my age (40ish). While I appreciate this individual expert opinion, I was unaware that desired ride quality and geometry were defined by age. I will not likely go back to this shop even though they obviously had the best road equipment.

The third shop I liked. They said that I should travel 3 hours one way to a larger city if I am serious about road bikes. They stated that there was not enough demand for road bikes locally to keep a good representation of what is available in stock. They also said that they would help fit any bike that I decided on. I spent $350 on cycling equipment and will be back.

In my opinion…there is a place for web based cycle purchasing for those of us without local access to informed LBSs. Both BD and Neuvation have answered all of my questions professionally and in a timely manner. I still have not decided what bike to purchase and continue to learn as much as I can. 

Is this where I am now supposed to state that I am not a shill?????


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Oct 13, 2009)

I think every small town could benefit from a bike shop that is basically a BikesDirect order store. Charge $100 on top of the web sale price for ordering, fitting, and assembling the bike. In my experience assembling my bike, that's about one hour. The store could be a very small place, with most of the space taken up by the shop. They could focus more on repair and tune-ups than selling new bikes. That makes more sense to me...I only buy a bike once every 3-5 years, but I need tune-ups and repair sometimes 3 times a year. In addition the shop wouldn't have to carry hardly any inventory, or make a large investment up front to stock a bunch of bikes.

Sell used/rebuilt bikes, accessories, and components as well to bring in some more money. For a small town, just one guy could easily run that operation with maybe an extra tech a couple days a week.


----------



## cski (Mar 11, 2010)

*not a bad idea*

My only concern would be what would happen if there were a return required ...



TwoHeadsBrewing said:


> I think every small town could benefit from a bike shop that is basically a BikesDirect order store. Charge $100 on top of the web sale price for ordering, fitting, and assembling the bike. In my experience assembling my bike, that's about one hour. The store could be a very small place, with most of the space taken up by the shop. They could focus more on repair and tune-ups than selling new bikes. That makes more sense to me...I only buy a bike once every 3-5 years, but I need tune-ups and repair sometimes 3 times a year. In addition the shop wouldn't have to carry hardly any inventory, or make a large investment up front to stock a bunch of bikes.
> 
> Sell used/rebuilt bikes, accessories, and components as well to bring in some more money. For a small town, just one guy could easily run that operation with maybe an extra tech a couple days a week.


----------



## willhs (Apr 10, 2009)

I think it would work best if the store worked as an intermediary and handled the returns. I think this is a really great idea.


----------

